# Aikido and Spirituality



## MisterMike (Sep 19, 2003)

I was wondering what practitioners think about the Spirituality portion of Aikido. Ultimately, this is what O-Sensei felt was needed in Budo and therefor created Aikido but does anyone feel it is an important part of their training and if so, why?

Does it help you personally to foster Ki? Or does your spirituality come first and Aikido is a great way to express it?

Lastly, has anyone made any connections to Christianity through Aikido?

Thank you,


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 19, 2003)

I think this is a very tough question. My personal opinion is that O-Sensei developed Aikido as his own vehicle for "enlightenment". 

I am not an overly religous guy, but I do believe that the practice of 'modern Aikido' (i.e. post O-sensei) and the purpose thereof is "character development" (or what the Japanese call Ningen Keisei), i.e. preseverance and this kind of attitude towards ones life. It doesn't matter how you practice, as long as you keep practicing and do not cease to do so. Hence I don't see why it wouldn't 'jive' with Christianity...

As far as developing 'ki'... well, please read my reply to thread "ki (chi) in Aikido". 

KG


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks KG!

I agree that Aikido was O-Sensei's own way to enlightenment and practice is the only way to get there..in any art for that matter.

What seems to be more easy to find is a Shinto base in Aikido because that is what O-Sensei studied. There is however reference to O-Sensei quoting Bible scripture ("The Essence of Aikido", Ueshiba, Stevens). I guess I am looking for people familiar with Christian Aikido schools to chime in with their thoughts. I do know that they are out there...

Thanks,


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

I find it somewhat frustrating that if you pick up a random Aikido book it's more likely to be about philosophy/spirtuality than about techniques (or so it seems to me). The pendulum seems to have swung too far!


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 21, 2003)

I think the reason people get hung up on the "spirituality" aspect of Aikido is because no one ever really understood what O-sensei was talking about.  

He gave no clear guidance in terms of techniques and how they were performed (on a technical level) and when he did it was using terminology from the Omotokyo religion, i.e. things like "let the spirit guide you" etc.. 

So, people I think tend to obsess over these things. I think Koichi Tohei Sensei was on the right track when he introduced the "Ki principles" as part of his classes. This explained many of the unexplicable things demonstarted by O-sensei...

BTW, there are some great books on Aikido out there. My favorites are the books by Gozo Shioda Sensei; the latest book by Ikeda Sensei on centering; the books by Morihiro Saito Sensei published by Aikido Journal; the "Aikido Masters" book by AJ; Budo Renshu by O-sensei (I belive there's a version translated by Stevens sensei); and the "Ki in daily life" book by Koichi Tohei sensei.

KG


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

This thread reminds me of something I've just read in another post; that Aikidoka are more likely to be seen living their martial arts philosophy in daily life, not just at the dojo (in my experience).


----------

